# My first youtube..



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

Nothing special but here is a vid of me and my bud riding at riverrun atv park, just down the street from Mud creek. We had a blast out there last weekend, what an amazing park! And man do those outlaws pull hard in the sticky stuff..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice Vid Man and nice Brutes...*Go Team Green!!!*


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Was that a Miller lite can?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

hey texan good vid i luv me some river run go there more than mud creek yall need to come up to mud creek in oct for mud stock


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome! :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice vid texan im starting to want a backrest now and am diggin the cooler mounted to the back makes me wanna get a backrest and build brackets for a permanent cooler


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Cool video. I seen the 31's in action this past weekend. They are bad:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sweeet!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Let Her Eat flyboy.... Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice video. I also like the seat back and cooler bracket or u-bolt mounted. I have been meaning to get around to doing that myself.


----------

